# watering



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Does anyone have any ideas,pics,or maybe something you use at your garden for watering.Something like pvc with holes to get water to the plants.I'm trying not to use the hose as much but accumulate rainwater to water the garden.I was thinking like a long length of pvc and cut a channel the length of the pipe on top,on the bottom have holes with plugs over the plants.When you have enough water unplug the holes and water.If you have 10 rows of plants then you need 10 lenghts of pvc.I dunno i was just brainstorming .


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i thought about something like that a few yrs ago, but didn't carry thru with it. cost of the pvc, leaky joints, removing to till, storage & would my length change the following yrs ruled me out.
not saying your idea won't work. a guy at work bought something commercal yrs ago & loves it


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a couple of 55 gallon plastic drums that are elevated on cinder blocks that are under the down spouts of my house. I fitted a faucet to the drum, then I attact an old (really old) leaky hose that I put more holes in. The end of the hose is capped off so the water does not run out of the end. All I have to do is wait for rain, position the hose on the row I want, then turn the knob on the drum. Saves $ and time watering. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

We have a pond we bucket brigade from if we have to water. Everything is mulched to catch water and help it percolate down. We save up milk jugs over the winter and use them to water the tomatos and squash mounds. A small hole in the bottom edge drains the water slowly and allows the water to soak in instead of running off. It still is a bit of a pain, but I don't want to run our well to water the garden.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

install a soaker hose. You dont have to water long and it keeps things wet


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

JBooth said:


> install a soaker hose. You dont have to water long and it keeps things wet


Agree. I do it with season long plants such as tomatoes, peppers and such. Soaker hose with mulch on top.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

There are drip irrigation systems available that hook up to a faucet. There is a metering device that hooks on the faucet then small pvc pipe that you put drip emitters in to water each plant.

Alot of our fruit famers us this type of irrigation in there new orchard plantings. They end up with a mess of cut up pipe when they take an orchard out but worth it when they do not have to water each tree when you are talking thousands.

Like Mike I use soaker hose and mulch for a lot of my garden. All so use landscape fabric under the mulch to cut down on the weeds.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

JBooth said:


> install a soaker hose. You dont have to water long and it keeps things wet


Does a soaker hose work well when connect to a rain barrel?
Will it have enough pressure to work effectively?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ive always wanted to do the soaker hose thing but the cost for the size of garden i have wasnt to good for me. I just run two tripods hooked up to a automatic water timer and i never have to fool with anything. Mulch over top and weeds are barely there. Rainwater is something ive wanted to start messing with but i dont have gutters so im kinda lost on how to collect alot.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

On spring we guttered both sides of my buddys polebarn. We ran it all into a big tank. Idea was great except for not enough rain all summer to do any good. He had to water his garden out of his 200 foot well.


----------

